# Telekom ...hilfe :(



## Leviathan (11 Mai 2009)

Guten Tag 

Ich habe folgendes Anliegen. Ich habe vor kurzem mein Vertrag bei der Telekom gekündigt (Festnetz und Internet) da ich zu einem anderen Anbieter gewechselt habe. Ich dachte nach der letzten Rechnung wäre schluss mit der Telekom aber Pustekuchen. Ich habe am Wochenende eine Mahnung bekommen in der stand das ich angeblich 2 Rechnungen aus dem letzten Jahr nicht beglichen hätte (Januar und August 2008 ) ich weiss aber genau das ich alle Rechnungen bezahlt habe und selbst wenn, hätte ich nicht dann schon längst Mahnungen bekommen sollen von 2008 ? Ich finde das etwas seltsam, habt ihr vielleicht ähnliches erlebt oder wisst Rat?

Vielen Dank


----------

